# Return Loop??



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Please don't beat me up for asking this - I *have[/i]* searched through topics but no luck so far! 
Due to restricted space in my garden I need to build my G scale scheme as a single track dumbbell layout.... is there a standard way of wiring the loops to accommodate the reverse in polarity when turnout switches are thrown?

Really grateful for any suggestions.... until I can afford to go RC & battery power!


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By robsmorgan on 02 Feb 2010 03:50 AM 
Please don't beat me up for asking this - I *have[/i]* searched through topics but no luck so far! 
Due to restricted space in my garden I need to build my G scale scheme as a single track dumbbell layout.... is there a standard way of wiring the loops to accommodate the reverse in polarity when turnout switches are thrown?

Really grateful for any suggestions.... until I can afford to go RC & battery power! 



Rob - No need to be concerned about anyone beating you up - that is what the forum is for!

You may want to look over an article I wrote on using an inexpensive latching relay to control reverse loop polarity. It works well and may be the most cost effective way of doing what you are planning.




Reverse Loop Article Link 


dave


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Rob. 

You are probably having trouble finding a solution because when faced with the same situation, many LS'ers simply went straight to battey power from the get go. 
Before spending any money on track power solutions do the math on what a basic battery R/C system can cost versus the cost of a trackside transformer/controller, track clamps to maintain conductivity and complicated wiring for just such things as reversing loops. 
If you don't have many locos then a basic trail car installation will suffice to start with. 
Battery R/C need not be expensive, as long as you don't have grand ambitions for complicated multi functional operation, with each loco equipped with elaborate sound systems.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

try these two threads. 
maybe they help. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/23/aft/113310/afv/topic/Default.aspx 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/23/aft/113855/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Dave, Tony, Kormsen... 
Thanks for amazingly quick support guys! 

Bob


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as tony is offering solutions you didn't expressly ask for, I can add that if you used a track powered DCC system, there would be no complicated wiring whatsoever, just an auto reverse unit at the DCC booster. No additional wiring.


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for that suggestion Lownote, 
I wanted to use DCC (as I have on my 0-16.5 scale modeling) but to date I haven't found how to dismantle my Bachmann Anniversary Edition "Annie" to access the motor! Bachmann never replied to my request for information.... perhaps I should just go for it!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Rob, the Annie is not too hard--I managed to do it to mine. It was kind of annoying to take apart, but there were only about six screws holding it together. There's one under the pilot, two under the airtanks, and two under the cab, as I recall. The airtanks are a pain to put back in, but nothing impossible. I put a QSI decoder in the boiler--If I were doing it again, I would put everything in the tender and use the two plugs the Annie comes with to carry track power for to and from the tender. I added track power pickup to the tender as well.


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks again Lownote, sounds as if this will be the direction I take.... I also have an old Bachmann 4-4-0 that I am modifying to approximately resemble the General so might try to DCC that first!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm the only guy 'round here who would even think about beating you up, and I'm a whimp, so you don't need to worry 

Here is a simple solution, well, not as simple as putting batteries in the train.

http://www.outsidetrains.com/info/reverse.html

Batteries forever! [/b]


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

You lookin' for a fight then Torby? 
All joking apart, thanks for your input - that surely rounds up my problem simply..... guess I will have to build a three-way system now so that I can accommodate visiting locos of any control type!


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Going off thread here but just been looking at the excellent covered bridge article.... and found Peter Bunce's G scale link and found help given by Torby with dismantling an Annie... GREEAAAT STUFF.... thanks indirectly to Torby again and Peter Bunce for posting on his site (here in the UK!)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Massoth makes a reverse loop controller that works for analog track power, too. 

http://www.massoth.com/en/produkte/8157001.en.php 

It's DCC/DC compatible, so if you start out with track power, then later decide to go to DCC, you're all set. (If you decide to go to battery, you can sell it and buy a few extra battery packs.  ) 

Later, 

K


----------



## robsmorgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks East Broad Top, will look into the Massoth RLC, especially if it gives me the option to 'progress' from DC to DCC at a later date! 

Regards 
Rob


----------

